# Systema seminar with M.Wheeler March 12-13, 2005 in NYC



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2005)

Martin is coming again to New York City. :ultracool Everybody welcome.
http://www.fighthouse.com/systema/SystemaSeminar03.12-13,2005.html


----------



## NYCRonin (Feb 6, 2005)

Sounds GREAT!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 17, 2005)

Martin W. will teach group classes at Fighthouse and at 
JISA on 311 Seabreeze Ave., Brooklyn, NY 11224. Please visit our website for details: http://www.fighthouse.com/systema/SystemaSeminar03.12-13,2005.html


----------

